# A Call to Action...



## KulturKampf (Nov 30, 2009)

My fellow 2.5r's, the time has come to show companies that the 2.5l community is huge. Being that more 2.5s were sold than 2.0Ts it is only fitting that we start getting the parts we want and need. We can start by going to car shows and expressing our desires to these companies that look into performance parts but never move past the R stage of R&D, or never move past the prototype stage. For example, BSH is a great company, but has promised engine mounts for too long. Dont be afraid to make calls, send emails, talk to these companies at shows, because if nothing is said we will once again go unnoticed. Due to the fact that we are finally being noticed, now is the best time for us to make a stand and show these companies that we deserve the same treatment as any other VW.

I would like for you all to post your username, name, and parts wanted below and we will use this as a petition almost, to show the companies we are here. I will send emails to companies with this list included to show them that there is interest.

Last time I tried this I got flamed on rabbit owners club forums, but I don't care it is one of the best ways to show interest.

WHO'S WITH ME?!!!


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

i'm in.

and hell, i'd love some:
-turbo cams
-transmission improvements (for autos)
-transmission mounts
-Motor mounts
-intake manifolds
-MOar turbo kits (paging eurojet! lol)

if i think on more, i'll edit the post


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

pennsydubbin - Jimmy

intake manifold ( Eurojet )
turbo kit (Eurojet)
engine mounts
cams


----------



## KulturKampf (Nov 30, 2009)

Awesome let's keep this going

- intake manifold (unitronic)
- cams
- turbo kits
- suspension bushings
- valve cover (eurojet)


----------



## Golf5spd (Jul 29, 2010)

$299 Flash.


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

In.

-Motor Mounts
-Intake Manifold
-Valve cover

The last two I can pull off with Eurojet(valve cover) or make custom, it's just the mounts I'm really worried about.


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

lessthanalex - Alex

-Intake Manifold & Stage 2+
-Valve Cover
-Cams


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

Derek

Intake mani (with tune)
Cam (with tune)
Proper set of motor mounts
Ive been looking for 2 weeks now for a set of rear slotted rotors wtf
Someone to keep making a high quality header
High comp pistons
A valve kit that isnt as retardedly expensive as the ferra kit

Thats all for now but im sure more will come up.


----------



## _V-Dubber_ (Jan 30, 2007)

I see alot of people are asking for valve covers but correct me if I'm wrong but doesnt Seamless Motorsport make a billet valve cover for our engine? This was awhile ago that it came out so maybe not alot of people know of this if they are new or remember this if they've been here awhile. Its not sold through Seamless, its another vendor on here but I cant remember who. Maybe NGP or something? Idk, try Google. Or run a search on Vortex. Just letting you know its out there! edit: Found it at 20 squared! http://www.20squared.com/product_p/5.11.252.htm

Also some others are asking for motor mounts. Yes everyone has been waiting for BSH to make some but correct me if I'm wrong again but hasnt VF Engineering had some really serious engine mounts for sale since 2007? edit: I was right! Here is what a quick Google search turned up. Engine pendulum mount: http://thmotorsports.com/vf_enginee...e&utm_medium=base&utm_campaign=shoppingengine

Another engine mount: http://www.jdmhub.com/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=338868&path=2_772_1137_66906_106533

_V-dubber_ - Kyle

1. Supercharger kit + software
2. Any mild cams. C2 started work on a prototype in 2008 but gave up soon after :thumbdown:
3. Intake & exhausts compatible with the MkVI Golf. Right now there are no exhausts for sale & only the Neuspeed P-flo is compatible.
4. Mainstream intake manifold
5. Full tiptronic transmission reflash


----------



## _V-Dubber_ (Jan 30, 2007)

DerekH said:


> Derek
> 
> Intake mani (with tune)
> Cam (with tune)
> ...


Derek, here are some 11:1 CR pistons for the 2.5. http://www.ngpracing.com/store/index.php?dispatch=products.view&product_id=5975


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

_V-Dubber_ said:


> I see alot of people are asking for valve covers but correct me if I'm wrong but doesnt Seamless Motorsport make a billet valve cover for our engine? This was awhile ago that it came out so maybe not alot of people know of this if they are new or remember this if they've been here awhile. Its not sold through Seamless, its another vendor on here but I cant remember who. Maybe NGP or something? Idk, try Google. Or run a search on Vortex. Just letting you know its out there! edit: Found it at 20 squared! http://www.20squared.com/product_p/5.11.252.htm
> 
> Also some others are asking for motor mounts. Yes everyone has been waiting for BSH to make some but correct me if I'm wrong again but hasnt VF Engineering had some really serious engine mounts for sale since 2007? edit: I was right! Here is what a quick Google search turned up. Engine pendulum mount: http://thmotorsports.com/vf_enginee...e&utm_medium=base&utm_campaign=shoppingengine
> 
> ...


-pistons, rods and valves can all be found at 20^2

-i did know about seamless valve covers. they had 3 diff styles and iirc they gave you a color option. bottom line: they stopped making it. and a couple mionths ago, when i asked for em, they said: no making, none available. i would ask john before anything.

-the mounts for the 2.5 AUTOMATICS are not available.
-motor mounts arent available yet, either.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2005)

_V-Dubber_ said:


> Derek, here are some 11:1 CR pistons for the 2.5. http://www.ngpracing.com/store/index.php?dispatch=products.view&product_id=5975


Here's an JE/IE Piston/Rod Combo that we offer in the 11:1 CR flavor: http://www.20squared.com/product_p/5.9.929.htm


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

tay272- taylor
NA cams
Supercharger with software
Valvetrain (Techtonics Tuning) as long as its cheaper then Ferrea
Projector headlights that don't have angel eyes and are good quality.

I think thats it for now.


----------



## jettafan[atic] (Dec 2, 2008)

tay272 said:


> Projector headlights that don't have angel eyes and are good quality.


I would 2nd some decent headlights that aren't too expensive. I forget exact prices but I remember thinking the OEM projectors were way too expensive for the quality and I'd like to use a decent HID setup w/o having to joey mod other projectors into the stock housings. I'm not talking Ebay cheap here, maybe like $250-$350 range and I'd find the money somehow.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2005)

jettafan[atic] said:


> I would 2nd some decent headlights that aren't too expensive. I forget exact prices but I remember thinking the OEM projectors were way too expensive for the quality and I'd like to use a decent HID setup w/o having to joey mod other projectors into the stock housings. I'm not talking Ebay cheap here, maybe like $250-$350 range and I'd find the money somehow.


We can source you some Genuine VW OEM projectors (US-spec GTI Bi-xenon's) w/ HID balasts, ignitors, bulbs for ~$999. We can include the 10-12 pin adapter harnesses (made in-house using Genuine VW parts) for ~$99.


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

[No message]


----------



## spartanrabbit09 (Feb 10, 2010)

valve cover 
catch can
TURBOS 
trans mounts, upgrades (auto)


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

some more love for the 09+ ecu

i currently know of unitronic only being able to chip these and i know the new mkvi uses same platform

cams

supercharger kit


----------



## KulturKampf (Nov 30, 2009)

Let's keep it up this is working out better than I expected...thanks guys after I get more responses I'm going to start sending emails to companies showing howany people are interested and on what parts...and don't be afraid to make calls to companies it helps the cause just as much just ask thygreyt haha


----------



## WhatEatsRabbits (Jul 19, 2005)

Ill defiantly buy tons performance parts in 5 years when my power-train warranty is up. Although I'm really considering buying the awe tuning cat back, and putting it on my car that has 1100 mile on it.


----------



## GrkPranksta69 (Jan 11, 2009)

WhatEatsRabbits said:


> Although I'm really considering buying the awe tuning cat back, and putting it on my car that has 1100 mile on it.


Do it, I love mine.

As for my list;



Good Set of NA Cams
ITB's
Stand-alone
High Compression Pistons/Rods
S/C Kit


----------



## KulturKampf (Nov 30, 2009)

WhatEatsRabbits said:


> Ill defiantly buy tons performance parts in 5 years when my power-train warranty is up. Although I'm really considering buying the awe tuning cat back, and putting it on my car that has 1100 mile on it.



The warranty generally won't be voided unless they can prove that the mod caused the problem so go for it man


----------



## rod_bender (Apr 14, 2007)

KulturKampf said:


> My fellow 2.5r's WHO'S WITH ME?!!!


Vote with your wallet. Buy something, instead of complaining.


----------



## _V-Dubber_ (Jan 30, 2007)

No one is complaining. We are listing things we want companies to start making for our engines that dont exist atm. Please lets band together not rain on each others' parade :beer:


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

rod_bender said:


> Vote with your wallet. Buy something, instead of complaining.


Can't buy what's not on the market.


----------



## SilverMkII (Feb 9, 2003)

Silvermkii--Brandon
2009 JSW S Automatic

Intake Manifold
Cams
Header
ECU Tuning for the above

Tiptronic Upgrade--Tip Chip???


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

Cams, Cams, Cams, Cams.

[tapatalk on android]


----------



## KulturKampf (Nov 30, 2009)

Who cares the guy has a post count of 29 its whatever...


----------



## _V-Dubber_ (Jan 30, 2007)

SilverMkII said:


> Silvermkii--Brandon
> 2009 JSW S Automatic
> 
> Intake Manifold
> ...


ooo I'd love to see a slammed 2.5 JSW :thumbup: Nice car! And thank you for seconding my motion for a reflash of the Tiptronic computer.


----------



## WhatEatsRabbits (Jul 19, 2005)

I'm just saying what if my engine starts burning mad oil at 4 years and the dealership tells me that the low back pressure exhaust caused my compression rings to sh*t the bed. I would swap back to the stock cat-back for the warranty but the dealer ship would document that I had the pipe on it. I read on here that my dealership is mod friendly but you should never trust anyone.


----------



## GrkPranksta69 (Jan 11, 2009)

WhatEatsRabbits said:


> I'm just saying what if my engine starts burning mad oil at 4 years and the dealership tells me that the low back pressure exhaust caused my compression rings to sh*t the bed.


That's a bit of a stretch don't ya think?


----------



## rod_bender (Apr 14, 2007)

_V-Dubber_ said:


> No one is complaining. We are listing things we want companies to start making for our engines that dont exist atm. Please lets band together not rain on each others' parade :beer:


we have: 
Turbo kits
Intake manifolds
SPA turbo exhaust manifold
CAI kits
Software (for 05 to 08 for sure)
Exhaust header
Connecting rods
Forged pistons (turbo and high compression N/A)
Test pipe

Has anyone seen the lack of forum sponsors lately. 2007-2008 most every forum had a sponsor, look now, most now do not... sponsorship and readership is way down on the vortex. The sponsors that read these posts already make products.
Sales will generate new products, not posts on declining webforums...

Has anyone put up a post like this on other VW forums? Link them here.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)




----------



## KulturKampf (Nov 30, 2009)

Is it really that hard to understand the point of this thread dude?


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

we will do a SC kit on car if some one steps up....:wave:


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> we will do a SC kit on car if some one steps up....:wave:


Wasnt there a guy on here that tried to so a SC setup? What happened with that? I think he was using a SC from a Thunderbird or something.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

yup, never happened.


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

Well NLS, if I win the lottery, I will drive my car from cold Edmonton Alberta Canada over to see you for my SC kit, I can promise you that. But I think with the amount that it would cost, I would want to make sure that I was the only 2.5 with a supercharger, just so i can be a D-bag to everyone, kinda like all the local 2.0T guys are to me about not having a T.


----------



## jettafan[atic] (Dec 2, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> We can source you some Genuine VW OEM projectors (US-spec GTI Bi-xenon's) w/ HID balasts, ignitors, bulbs for ~$999. We can include the 10-12 pin adapter harnesses (made in-house using Genuine VW parts) for ~$99.


Yeah see I was looking for something way less expensive than that. If I spent some time looking I'm fairly sure I could find some of those lights at a junkyard not too far away and pick them up for super cheap.

I had bought a pair of lights off ebay for $170 that I was going to scavenge the projectors and harness out of to joeymod some HIDs together. I should have really seen this coming but the projectors were the biggest pieces of fake chinese crap I had ever seen, it was almost like a halogen bulb with a projector lens attached in front, not even useable for a legit HID setup. If someone made clean looking projector headlights for our car in the neighborhood of $300-$400 I would find the money and order a pair.


----------



## TrillyPop (Jan 27, 2010)

jettafan[atic] said:


> Yeah see I was looking for something way less expensive than that. If I spent some time looking I'm fairly sure I could find some of those lights at a junkyard not too far away and pick them up for super cheap.
> 
> I had bought a pair of lights off ebay for $170 that I was going to scavenge the projectors and harness out of to joeymod some HIDs together. I should have really seen this coming but the projectors were the biggest pieces of fake chinese crap I had ever seen, it was almost like a halogen bulb with a projector lens attached in front, not even useable for a legit HID setup. If someone made clean looking projector headlights for our car in the neighborhood of $300-$400 I would find the money and order a pair.


I bought a set of blacked out FKs for the shells/innards and retrofitted 2 projectors in each lense...would post pics but I don't wanna whore it out and ruin the thread haha. I love it.

This is what I want:
Intake Mani (a little cheaper than current)
More exhaust options (I love the TT dual borla, but it's like $750...seriously?? Need more tame/tunable exhaust options in good sizes, or I'm going to give my money to an exhaust shop to build me one)
More love for the MAF-less ECUs!!! (I have a turbo kit but can't tune it)
Engine mounts 
More low CR options


----------



## _V-Dubber_ (Jan 30, 2007)

TrillyPop said:


> I bought a set of blacked out FKs for the shells/innards and retrofitted 2 projectors in each lense...would post pics but I don't wanna whore it out and ruin the thread haha. I love it.
> 
> This is what I want:
> Intake Mani (a little cheaper than current)
> ...


About the exhaust, everyone knows about the TT & AWE systems but dont forget GReddy also makes an exhaust for our cars as well as GHL and Neuspeed. Or you can have one made in a couple of hours, just find a local shop that'll do it. If you want a tame aka "quiet" exhaust, TT sells a dual muffler version of their exhaust. The single borla muffler system is quite loud.

As for the low C/R options, we have drop-in 8.5:1 pistons available on NGP's website. I got a custom set from JE that are a .5mm over. I had to send them a stock piston so they could shape a blank and build me a set off of that. You dont wanna go with a lower C/R than that and if you want a larger piston, JE should have my set on file (although not available through NGP's website). I originally wanted to go 1mm over but after we pulled the engine out and separated the head to send it off the to machine shop to get bored out and honed and balanced, we realized there just wasnt enough material there to work with. The block is pretty compact, actually.

Actually, you dont even have to buy low C/R pistons as C2 has that head spacer available.

And I saw a few people asking for more exhaust manifolds. Eurojet still has that full-length header on their website, I dont know anything about the OBX header or know anyone that has one so I cannot reccomend it on that basis. But dont forget that Evolution Tuning also makes a header for this engine. Even if not readily available, call them and I'm sure Vic can make you one :beer:

Moving on, I still havent decided what I wanna do with my MkVI Golf. I have the Neuspeed intake and serial #1 preproduction-run Evolution Tuning header but neither are installed. Debating whether to put them on the car or to just leave it stock or to sell both items and be the guinea pig and supercharge the Golf. Or, conversely, to sell the Golf, the intake and header and to just concentrate all my efforts into further improving my monster Rabbit. But if I decide to sell the header, I'll let cha know.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

_V-Dubber_ said:


> About the exhaust, everyone knows about the TT & AWE systems but dont forget GReddy also makes an exhaust for our cars as well as GHL and Neuspeed. Or you can have one made in a couple of hours, just find a local shop that'll do it. If you want a tame aka "quiet" exhaust, TT sells a dual muffler version of their exhaust. The single borla muffler system is quite loud.
> 
> As for the low C/R options, we have drop-in 8.5:1 pistons available on NGP's website. I got a custom set from JE that are a .5mm over. I had to send them a stock piston so they could shape a blank and build me a set off of that. You dont wanna go with a lower C/R than that and if you want a larger piston, JE should have my set on file (although not available through NGP's website). I originally wanted to go 1mm over but after we pulled the engine out and separated the head to send it off the to machine shop to get bored out and honed and balanced, we realized there just wasnt enough material there to work with. The block is pretty compact, actually.
> 
> ...



kyle, 20squared also has a set of choices for the low CR piston/rods.
also, eurojet may have the headers on the website, but they are currently not making any more.


----------



## KulturKampf (Nov 30, 2009)

Engine mounts seem to be a sought after part so I'm talkin to a company about it tomorrow


----------



## _V-Dubber_ (Jan 30, 2007)

Cool let us know how it goes. Also, ask if they can make some for the 2.5 with Tiptronic transmission!


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

What they said. And someone that can dynotune a vw in wa w/o standalone


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

Mkvjet08 - Randy

Valve Cover (w/ Catch-Can)
Intake Manifold
Cams
Turbo Kits
Tuning to accommodate for all of these parts.


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

this is like starting a Santa Claus' list .. my goodness.


----------



## lowandslow-20v (Aug 21, 2010)

this thread is ingenious

-cams, cams, cams
-more exhaust manifold options.. maybe something akin to a ram head?
-more intake mani options
-valve cover/catch can option
-a tune to accommodate

the 2.5L motor is seriously underestimated... i think we all know what a little beast it can be...if people started making *PARTS!!!*


----------



## lowandslow-20v (Aug 21, 2010)

BluMagic said:


> What they said. And someone that can dynotune a vw in wa w/o standalone


Justin Linder, owner of Linder Power Systems.
that man is a goddamn magician....shoot me a PM if you want more info


----------



## KulturKampf (Nov 30, 2009)

lowandslow-20v said:


> this thread is ingenious


Why thanks guy haha
Whoever is down for putting down some money towards engine mounts let me know because a company which will remain in named for the time being wants to do the r&d again but last time they tried they were doing it out of pocket so they are thinking about trying again as long as they know people are serious


----------



## _V-Dubber_ (Jan 30, 2007)

Will they do mounts for the Tiptronic? If so let us know!


----------



## Sillyrrabbit (Aug 25, 2010)

upgraded motor mounts would be nice.


----------



## KulturKampf (Nov 30, 2009)

_V-Dubber_ said:


> Will they do mounts for the Tiptronic? If so let us know!


They said they will look into it but they aren't sure how long r&d is going to take due to it being and automatic it shifts throughout numerous rpm ranges depending on how one is driving so they will have to test it very thoroughly


----------



## KulturKampf (Nov 30, 2009)

Motor mounts from BFI are being developed now they just got their 3d scan back and are starting the d of r&d! So that's good news..and for those with tip tronic you can use BFI tranny inserts you just have to modify the existing mount its easy I have their stage 1 tranny mount and I love it I have a manual tho


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

dont worry about the motor mount. it will eventually get done. 

after all, its only been almost a yaer now? so anyday... lol :laugh:


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

KulturKampf said:


> Motor mounts from *BFI *are being developed now they just got their 3d scan back and are starting the d of r&d! So that's good news..and for those with tip tronic you can use BFI tranny inserts you just have to modify the existing mount its easy I have their stage 1 tranny mount and I love it I have a manual tho


is that supposed to read BSH? Or BFI?


----------



## KulturKampf (Nov 30, 2009)

Black Forest Industries


----------

